
Until 2009, the human clitoris was an absolute mystery - jseliger
http://io9.com/5876335/until-2009-the-human-clitoris-was-an-absolute-mystery
======
greenyoda
Link to the original article that this is based on, which is much more
informative:

[http://blog.museumofsex.com/the-internal-
clitoris](http://blog.museumofsex.com/the-internal-clitoris)

------
anigbrowl
What is this stupid clickbait doing here? Even the article itself contradicts
its own headline.

~~~
emilisto
As I clicked comments on this article I felt anxious of whether I'd see some
stupid derogatory comment — and there it is. The female sex organs weren't
fully explored until 2009, but full acceptance of the exploration of the
female body on HN is yet to come. So congratulations, you just made HackerNews
feel as progressive as the locker room at the warehouse I worked at in my
teens.

~~~
anigbrowl
Whatever. The article says that they had medically imaged them in an aroused
state as early as the late 90s, _which contradicts the claim of the headline_.
That's all - and I explained that in my post.

I have no objection to exploration of the female body and was sufficiently
interested in the subject beforehand to find the claim that this part of it
'was an absolute mystery until 2009' to be nonsensical.

~~~
emilisto
"In fact, according to Ms. M, it wasn't until 2009 that researchers Odile
Buisson and Pierre Foldés produced the first complete three-dimensional
sonography of the stimulated clitoris, similar to the one shown here, depicted
in profile."

Sensationalist wording is the hall mark of most journalism and isn't all that
bad — it makes people read your stuff, and is used by a _lot_ of blog posts
making their way to HN.(Hours are bullshit, Disrupting X, Why I hate
Technology Y, etc.)

~~~
anigbrowl
I saw that too, but mentioning the most recent development doesn't obviate the
knowledge that came before that. IMHO sensationalism is that bad, and there's
already too much of it on HN. but I don't think you should have been downvoted
for expressing your opinion, so I gave you a vote despite disagreeing
completely with you.

------
whitehat2k9
It's still a mystery to me.

------
alan_cx
Obvious giggles aside, this is well worth a read.

